# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My Tincs (Surinam Cobalts)

## JBear

I like to take pics so I decided to create this thread as a place to post the pics I have taken/will take. I hope everyone enjoys them, and I will try to upload only the ones I consider good, and/or artistic! 

I love feedback, especially someone telling me what doesn't look good(health of frog/set-up arrangement/etc.) Please tell me if something looks bad! (But please tell me if something looks good too..... LOL!)  :Wink: 

All my thanks!

JBear

----------


## JBear

All pics in this series are of the same individual. I refer to it as "3rd", b/c it was the smaller of 2 that came out the same night. I will work on getting pics of the others up, but it will make for some old with some new. 

JBear

----------


## JimO

You have some beautiful cobalts and they will brighten up even more as they grow.  What kind of supplements are you using?  Some supplements have pigments that help keep the frog's natural yellow or red coloration that can fade over time.  But, I have seen people overdo it on the pigments.  I once saw a photo of an orange/red leucomelas.  It was pretty, but very unnatural.

More importantly, and you probably know this so forgive the unsolicited adivce, dart frogs need supplements, especially calcium, and most dart froggers alternate supplement brands.  I use calcium powder several times a week and then a vitamin supplement weekly.  I have a separate pigment enhancer for my orange/red frogs (Pumilio Cristobals and Imitator Intermedius).  Sometimes I simply use Paprika in place of the pigment enhancer.  It works well and it's cheaper.

----------


## JBear

> More importantly, and you probably know this so forgive the unsolicited adivce, dart frogs need supplements, especially calcium, and most dart froggers alternate supplement brands. I use calcium powder several times a week and then a vitamin supplement weekly. I have a separate pigment enhancer for my orange/red frogs (Pumilio Cristobals and Imitator Intermedius). Sometimes I simply use Paprika in place of the pigment enhancer. It works well and it's cheaper.


Jim-

I am aware of the need for supplementing, but I truly appreciate you making sure I am! 


http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frog-h...g-feeders.html

JBear

----------


## JimO

Sorry.  It's tough to tell how much experience different folks have since there is quite a mix of froggers on the site.


> Jim-
> 
> I am aware of the need for supplementing, but I truly appreciate you making sure I am! 
> 
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frog-h...g-feeders.html
> 
> JBear

----------


## JBear

JimO-

I do not mind your want to share knowledge at all! Although I am new to darts, I have kept everything from iguanas/bearded dragons, snakes, newts/sals, frogs and toads of many varieties, etc. I am 27 and have been IN the hobby for about 17 years or so.

Thanks for your continued help!

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here are a few more pics:

I hope you all enjoy!

JBear

----------


## JBear

A few "belly" pics:

Thanks for looking!

JBear

----------


## JimO

The belly shots are great. It gives you a real appreciation for the different shades of blue.

----------


## JBear

They are loving their new home! The new tank is a more like a forested area in that it has higher/lower levels. They enjoy climbing around on the big broad leaves of pothos growing in there. Also, they love the flat rock("Dinner Plate") that I drop the majority of FF's on! It is sunken into the substrate flush, and is a basic flat river rock. 

Here are some new pics!

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here is a a few pics of the new set-up!

JBear

----------


## JBear

More to add! 

JBear

----------


## JBear

I have created an album where new pics are. 

http://www.frogforum.net/members/jbe...inctorius.html

JBear

----------


## JBear

A few new pics:

JBear

----------


## JBear

Some new pics...

JBear

----------


## JBear

...

JBear

----------


## JBear

Eating springtails. 

JBear

----------


## John Clare

They really are some of the nicest cobalts I've ever seen.  How long have you had them?

----------


## JBear

> They really are some of the nicest cobalts I've ever seen. How long have you had them?


John-

Thank you very much for the compliment, it means a lot considering you have seen MANY Tincs! The oldest left the water 8-21-10, the other 2 left the water 9-7-10. They were given to me as tads from my mother, from her breeding efforts in PA. 

My hope is to breed them a few times in the coming months and then trade out for new bloodline. If you are interested in a trade, please PM me and let me know. I would gladly set aside some eggs/tads/metamorphs/juvs/etc., if you would like? 

If anyone else that is in Ohio would like to take on some new blood when/if they breed please PM me, and I will keep you posted, and *will not* forget you!

Keep in mind, they are still quite young, and I cannot be sure that a pair will be in the group of 3, but I suffer from eternal optimism, LOL!

Thanks again!

JBear

----------


## larry b

> They are loving their new home! The new tank is a more like a forested area in that it has higher/lower levels. They enjoy climbing around on the big broad leaves of pothos growing in there. Also, they love the flat rock("Dinner Plate") that I drop the majority of FF's on! It is sunken into the substrate flush, and is a basic flat river rock. 
> 
> Here are some new pics!
> 
> JBear


Great shots of your tincs  what sort of  camera do u use,my tincs give my mates hours of pleasure.

----------



----------


## JBear

> Great shots of your tincs what sort of camera do u use,my tincs give my mates hours of pleasure.


larry b-

Thanks! I am using a Cannon Rebel SLR. 

http://www.frogforum.net/members/jbe...inctorius.html

JBear

----------


## JBear

11-19-10 pics:

JBear

----------


## JBear

Non-resized "crops"...

JBear

----------


## John Clare

Are you 100% sure they are Surinam Cobalts?  They look somewhat like Brazilian Cobalts (also known as Brazilian Yellow Heads).

----------


## JBear

> Are you 100% sure they are Surinam Cobalts? They look somewhat like Brazilian Cobalts (also known as Brazilian Yellow Heads).


To be honest I am not totally certain. I figured I'd let them mature and see how the colors turn out before I make any assumptions. I know the parents were sold to my mom as Suriname Cobalts. I do agree that they have a lot of yellow/orange tones on the head and back, which I feel is very similar to the Brazilian Cobalt. I will get some more pics up soon...

Thanks, 

JBear

----------


## JBear

A few more "crop" pics:

JBear

----------


## JBear

11.28.10:

JBear

----------


## JBear

Update pics: 12.11.10

As they are getting bigger, the black on the back is spreading out a LITTLE, but not nearly as much as what is seen in the parents they came from. Very odd. I would love some input on this from the community!

JBear

----------


## JBear

The rest of the pics (12.11.10):

JBear

----------


## John Clare

They really are beautiful.  Thanks for keeping us posted.

----------


## JBear

> They really are beautiful. Thanks for keeping us posted.


 
Thanks John! I will post new pics soon... 

As a side note to the pictorial display, in regards to the toe-pads, I was wondering if anyone would venture a guess on sex? I think the Tinc on the left(large, heart-shaped toe-pads) is male, while the Tinc on the right has smaller more rounded toe-pads. Keep in mind they are approx. 4 months old now... I just think there are some early signs of sexual dimorphism.

JBear

----------


## JBear

Update:

JBear

----------


## rcteem

> To be honest I am not totally certain. I figured I'd let them mature and see how the colors turn out before I make any assumptions. I know the parents were sold to my mom as Suriname Cobalts. I do agree that they have a lot of yellow/orange tones on the head and back, which I feel is very similar to the Brazilian Cobalt. I will get some more pics up soon...
> 
> Thanks, 
> 
> JBear


Cardinal rule is never judge a tinc by pattern...For example Ill post My male blue sip...he is on the left. The pattern says new river, but is 100% blue sip. After digging in though some people classify the blue sips and new river same species. Frogs can always throw some crazy patterns/ colors sometimes. You should always buy from a trusted breeder and if you got them from someone you trust I would follow what they say.

----------


## John Clare

> I think the Tinc on the left(large, heart-shaped toe-pads) is male, while the Tinc on the right has smaller more rounded toe-pads. Keep in mind they are approx. 4 months old now... I just think there are some early signs of sexual dimorphism.


I was able to sex out a male Citronella at less than 6 weeks out of the water because of its huge toe pads.  However, one of its siblings that I kept which had small toe pads in comparison, turned out to be a male too but this was only apparent around month 9 or so.  Therefore I would urge you to never judge a young tinc's sex early.

----------


## JBear

Update pics: 12.18.10

JBear

----------


## JBear

I like this pic... Looks natural to me...



JBear

----------


## JBear

A few shots of the jungle that my Tincs live in...





JBear

----------


## JBear

Some are older pics, but new to share...

JBear

----------


## JBear

Some older pics recently resized:

JBear

----------


## JBear

My favorite of the series(showcase):



JBear

----------


## JBear

JBear

----------


## JBear

I keep forgetting...



JBear

----------


## FroggyWV

I wouldn't worry about them possibly being BYH.  They look very similar to my Cobalts.  They came from parents that have a lot of black, and they are very high yellow/orange.  One has the larger black spot on its back and the other has two small black spots on its back.  

Nice lookin tincs.   :Smile:

----------


## JBear

Here are some new pics: 1.6.11

JBear

----------


## JBear

1.9.11:

JBear

----------


## JBear

[QUOTE=FroggyWV;44695They look very similar to my Cobalts. They came from parents that have a lot of black, and they are very high yellow/orange. One has the larger black spot on its back and the other has two small black spots on its back. 

Nice lookin tincs.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Thanks!

JBear

----------


## JBear

Some new:

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here's a few more pics! These guys are so fun to watch!

JBear

----------


## JBear

A few new pics:

JBear

----------


## JBear

1.20.11

JBear

----------


## JBear

1.22.11

JBear

----------


## JBear

1.24.11

JBear

----------


## JBear

Conclusion of 1.24.11

JBear

----------

